# Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

My Electravan 750 could pull very well at 120vdc. I'd love to do a 156v 1000amp conversion. It would have plenty of overhead to have the pack last years. A 40 mile useable range. Plenty of pep. I don't think a 72v conversion would do well unless it was in a Chevy Sprint/Metro. Lawrence Rhodes......

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

hi for a idea of what im trying to climb i posted video from my ice truck of
road. in youtube search box type chaney trail north and chaney trail south
.im thinking will need atleast a 11 inch motor plus a 1000 amp controller
????? lonnie thx

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 9:55 AM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > My Electravan 750 could pull very well at 120vdc. I'd love to do a 156v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

Where on chaney trail do you start out?

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 12:38 PM, lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > hi for a idea of what im trying to climb i posted video from my ice truck of
> > road. in youtube search box type chaney trail north and chaney trail south
> > .im thinking will need atleast a 11 inch motor plus a 1000 amp controller
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*



> lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com wrote:
> > hi for a idea of what im trying to climb i posted video from my ice truck of
> > road. in youtube search box type chaney trail north and chaney trail south
> > .im thinking will need atleast a 11 inch motor plus a 1000 amp controller
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

hi i start from home heading south on chaney trail . im currently uploading
my trip going south . thx lonnie

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 1:33 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Where on chaney trail do you start out?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

I don't know where "home" is. I'm trying to figure out what your
elevation gain is using "http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2881445"

However it doesn't look like you have more than 1000ft to climb. My EV
does this using a 500A curtis and 9" motor. I've driven it from the
210 up to the top of Lake ave ( which is a 1000ft elevation gain in 4
miles) for testing and had no issues. Your hills are much steeped but
also much slower so I don't think I'd have any problems climbing them
in a lower gear.

As someone else mentioned you'd better first figure out why your
current EV is not capable of climbing these hills?

Some useful information would be:

Battery capacity?
Controller?

Battery current when climbing hills?
Controller and motor temperature after attempting a climb?

battery voltage before climbing
battery voltage after climbing?

How do you charge your batteries?


etc. more information is better.


On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 2:49 PM, lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > hi i start from home heading south on chaney trail . im currently uploading
> > my trip going south . thx lonnie
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

This is what my '86 originally had, 72V. It could get up to 50 MPH, but 55 
was asking a lot from the car. It had 2 packs buddy paired, so the range was 
good.

I changed it to 120V after I got it (single pack), range was about the same, 
but the car had lots more pep! Can you say squealing tires???

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 9:55 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills


>
> My Electravan 750 could pull very well at 120vdc. I'd love to do a 156v 
> 1000amp conversion. It would have plenty of overhead to have the pack 
> last years. A 40 mile useable range. Plenty of pep. I don't think a 72v 
> conversion would do well unless it was in a Chevy Sprint/Metro. Lawrence 
> Rhodes......
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.51/2151 - Release Date: 06/02/09 
17:53:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

hi are you in area ??? lake ave hill is a rough one straight shot up .ive
tried more amps of batteries hooked up . still no help . think this kelly
controller isnt putting out enough amps . my motor is a 8 inch .. what rear
end gears you running ???? my elevation peaks at around 1900 ft . im
thinking on doing toyota truck more advantages but must learn the right
recipe of componets . before i attempt to build another disapointment . as
far as climbing hills . lonnie
On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 5:08 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I don't know where "home" is. I'm trying to figure out what your
> > elevation gain is using "http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2881445"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

Yes, I'm in Pasadena.

I can drive up Lake easily in 3rd which is a 1.361 ratio with a 4.30
rear end. My EV is only 2000lbs though.




On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 6:32 PM, lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > hi are you in area ??? lake ave hill is a rough one straight shot up .ive
> > tried more amps of batteries hooked up . still no help . think this kelly
> > controller isnt putting out enough amps . my motor is a 8 inch .. what rear
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] how to build a ev conversion that can climb hills*

hi 2,000 pound conversion . pretty light with batterys . low ratio and rear
end . is yours in the evdl album ???? type vehicle etc . thx lonnie p.s.
when you at top of lake ave by the cobb estate road turns into loma alta
pass 2 stop signs then youll see a suspended flashing yellow light thats
cahaney trail it goes north only 1.5 miles dead ends into parking lot for
forest visitors .and cabin owners .

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 6:58 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yes, I'm in Pasadena.
> >
> ...


----------

